# Show off your crudest bottle



## Oldmill (Feb 5, 2014)

I'll start off with this very dark olive green Clark & Co  New York mineral. The drippy lip is just awesome.  Show off your crudest bottles


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 5, 2014)

Nice Clark. I have quite a few crudes. Here is a crude Dalby's.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 6, 2014)

Great idea, Jason.  Participate, people!  Here's one for the cause.  And I know, you've seen all my crap before, but a tiny collection is, well, tiny.  And then, alas, there are folks with aqua rooms, amber rooms, and so forth...


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 6, 2014)

Not quantity, but quality! You definately got the quality thing working there. I saved the last pic. Nice.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks, brother.  Now if I could just take a picture like you!


----------



## Sand_pontil (Feb 6, 2014)

Here is a sheared top flask that has some serious folds in the glass around the neck. The oddest thing about this bottle though is that the base is such that it will spin around and around in circles while standing straight up!!!![attachment=IMG_2600.JPG]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 6, 2014)

hehe: Years ago I had a Washington Taylor that I had to put modeling clay on the bottom because of the same thing. Well not so much spin as just fall over. There was just nothing in the front or back to make it stand, just a mostly round on the sides base.That was another case of a defect in craftsmanship the makes it impossible to get any kind of decent price for but I liked it.Sorry, it's long gone so no pictures unless there was a post here from years ago.


----------



## fer_de_lance (Feb 6, 2014)

[attachment=16903.JPG]  [attachment=1790.JPG]


----------



## epackage (Feb 6, 2014)

Here's mine, it wasn't made this way, it's crudeness comes from being in very acidic soil giving the whole bottle a great "orange peel" look....


----------



## Oldmill (Feb 7, 2014)

Great stuff guys keep them coming. Like that orange peel look very cool


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 7, 2014)

[h2]GIV28 Masonic/Masonic half pint 1815 - 1820[/h2]   [attachment=P1130175 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1130172 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1130174 (Large).JPG]I have been photographing and cataloging my entire collection for in case I meet an unexpected end my family knows what I have[8D] and how to disperse of it. This is the GIV28 Masonic/Masonic half pint flask probably manufactured at Thomas Caines Glass Works or the New England Glass Company Glass Company based on the color and other attributes on the flask. This flask I feel is quite old manufactured between 1815 and 1820.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 7, 2014)

[h2]Robert Turlingtons Balsam of life 1755 to 1820[/h2]   Most of you have seen these before.  Robert Turlingtons Balsam of life 1755 to 1820. Most are American one is a British example. All of these are about as crude as you can get. Most of them were buried for quite some time.[attachment=P1130114 (Medium).JPG] [attachment=P1130115 (Medium).JPG] [attachment=P1130116 (Medium).JPG]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 7, 2014)

[h2]GVII-3 and GVII-4 Edmund George Booz's Old Cabin Whiskey[/h2]   [attachment=P1130178 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1130179 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1130183 (Large).JPG]Again these have been here before but these guys are pretty.... GVII-3 and GVII-4 all original Whitney Glass Works Edmund George Booz's Old Cabin Whiskey bottles. All of these have lots of cold mold whittle marking.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 7, 2014)

[attachment=P1120829 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1120830 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1120836 (Large).JPG]   Initialed I L F.sealed American made wine bottle for Issac Levy Frank a Wealthy Jewish Merchant and Bond Investor from Philadelphia 1788 to 1795. Issac allowed George Washington to use his home while Washington was President. The home was nick named the Germantown White House after the Capital was moved from New York City to Philadelphia.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 7, 2014)

[h2]True Cephalick Snuff By The Kings Patent. 1790 to 1810[/h2]  [attachment=P1130139 (Medium).JPG] [attachment=P1130137 (Medium).JPG] [attachment=P1130138 (Medium).JPG]This guy is real crude. Large flared lip and embossed with the following.... True Cephalick Snuff By The Kings Patent 1790 to 1810. This could be either English or an American copy cat.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 7, 2014)

[h2] Dr Robertsons Family Medicine Only By T. W. Dyott 1809-1820[/h2]  [attachment=P1130165 (Large).JPG]   [attachment=P1130164 (Large).JPG]   [attachment=P1130161 (Large).JPG]Rare bottle, Dr Robertsons Family Medicine Only By T. W. Dyott 1809-1820. Manufactured at the the Olive glass works of David Wolf of which Dr Dyott was the sole agent and part owner of the works.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 7, 2014)

[h2]Lees Valuable Medicine Prepared by Noah Ridgley 1817-1840[/h2][h2] [/h2] [attachment=P1120807 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1120808 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1120810 (Large).JPG]I received this one from forum user (Blade) Christian Razier. This one is also quite rare. The bottle is embossed  Lees Valuable Medicine Prepared by Noah Ridgley. This is a Baltimore bottle made at the Federal Hill Works between 1817 and 1840 when Noah Ridgley became the sole owner of the Lees family Medicines. Noah went head to head with Dr Dyott for twenty years .


----------



## sandchip (Feb 7, 2014)

Great stuff, everybody!  Let's keep it going.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 7, 2014)

[attachment=P1130458 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1130459 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1130460 (Large).JPG]Hello Jim,been a while......... liquid Opadeldoc 3 different lips,flared,enhanced umbrella flared and rolled over Wistar style.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 7, 2014)

[attachment=P1130461 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1130462 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1130463 (Large).JPG]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 7, 2014)

[attachment=P1130464 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1130465 (Large).JPG]Different tops and different pontils. I would say 1810 to 1830, as a range of manufacture.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 7, 2014)

[h2]Swaim's Panacea Philada 1815 -1828[/h2][h2] [/h2]  [attachment=P1130419 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1130420 (Large).JPG][attachment=P1130421 (Large).JPG] Swaim's Panacea,this first mold type was brought out in 1815. This mold was changed to the round base with the vertical panels in 1828 to help stop counterfeiting.This bottle is a very pale green and was made in South Jersey most likely at the Olive glass works of David Wolf.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 7, 2014)

[attachment=P1130422 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1130423 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1130424 (Large).JPG]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 7, 2014)

[h2] B-A- Fahnestocks Vermifuge light blue aqua 1840,inward rolled lip.[/h2][attachment=P1130466 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1130467 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1130468 (Large).JPG]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 7, 2014)

[h1]ROWANDS TONIC MIXTURE OR VEGETABLE FEBRIFUGE[/h1][h1]PHILADa 1828-1835[/h1][h1] [/h1][h1][attachment=P1130426 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1130427 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1130428 (Large).JPG][/h1]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 7, 2014)

[attachment=P1130429 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1130430 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1130431 (Large).JPG]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 7, 2014)

[attachment=P1130432 (Large).JPG] [attachment=P1130434 (Large).JPG]


----------



## sandchip (Feb 7, 2014)

That Rowand's is wild with that string of bubbles.  Looks like a dang early one.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 7, 2014)

[attachment=mick.jpg.jpg] [attachment=mick1.jpg.jpg] [attachment=mick2.jpg.jpg]


----------



## sandchip (Feb 7, 2014)

[attachment=howard.jpg.jpg] [attachment=howard1.jpg.jpg] [attachment=howard2.jpg.jpg]


----------



## Oldmill (Feb 7, 2014)

Wow love that crude Medicine jimbo great iron pontil


----------



## sandchip (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks, man.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 9, 2014)

[attachment=l&c2.JPG]


----------



## Oldmill (Feb 9, 2014)

Some of you may have seen this one before it was posted on the blue pages but thought I'd share it again.  Its my unique and rare Morgan brothers soda with a huge pot stone.


----------



## FitSandTic (Feb 9, 2014)

Check out the crude base on this one.


----------



## FitSandTic (Feb 9, 2014)

Here is the lip.


----------



## FitSandTic (Feb 9, 2014)

Orange peel New England cylinder.


----------



## FitSandTic (Feb 9, 2014)

Killer bottles everyone, thanks for sharing them. Keep it up!


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Feb 9, 2014)

this is a cool thread. thanks everyone for sharing their old glass. we dug this barrel squat with a sand pontil a couple years ago and i got it in the pick. no embossing, but a huge kickup and actual sand in the pontil. i thought i was clay and starting trying to clean it then realized what i was. was in a 1840's - 1860's hole. jim


----------



## sandchip (Feb 9, 2014)

Killer!


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 9, 2014)

[h2]Wisatrburgh Mallet bottle[/h2]    [attachment=3472890_orig.jpg] [attachment=7728402_orig.jpg] [attachment=6803310_orig.jpg]Nice bottles everyone.... Tim that is an old English Onion (300 years) where did you get that from!!,Jason great looking crude New England glass. Rory simply the best always,FitsandTic or Anon is that Greek lol nice looking bottles very crude and old. Buzz that is an Army one handed push up not a girly man push up lol great looking bottle. Mason that bottle has a John Wayne stance nice, Red Matthews would enjoy a close up of the neck. Jim Sandchip  you have an awesome collection of early medicines please post them more often!!. Some of you have seen this bottle before.This one is old 270 to 260 years and buried for 250. A Wistarburgh made mallet wine bottle.Water,calcification,and an acidic soil changed the glass completely on this one. Jim epackage this glass has the same texture as your great looking blob bottle you posted earlier in this thread . This proves that the glass is turned quickly when exposed to an acidic environment. Jim's bottle is 115 to 125 years old and looks exactly the same as this one.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 9, 2014)

On the base you can see a letter C pressed into the pontil mark. This is a makers mark no doubt and may have stood for Caspar Halter one of the master gaffers who was a part owner of one of the glass companies operating under the Wistarburgh Umbrella.[attachment=4407472_orig.jpg] [attachment=7065518_orig.jpg] [attachment=7310434_orig.jpg]


----------



## sandchip (Feb 10, 2014)

Wild!


----------



## fer_de_lance (Feb 16, 2014)

Steve/sewell said:
			
		

> [h2]Wisatrburgh Mallet bottle[/h2]    [.... _Tim that is an old English Onion (300 years) where did you get that from_!!,


 Steve, The 1790ish transitional S&G to onion came out of Birmingham,UK. http://www.knowleauctionrooms.co.uk/catalogues/gs080513/lot0126.html.above link is the auction where it was sold to the person I purchased it from. I'm still on my quest for a true Shaft &Globe but I felt this bottle fit well into the time line and would not kill my budget. If you have any of those Wistarburgh mallets that need a new place to gather dust, I have the perfect shelf for it. The devitrification of your example reminds me of the circa 1700 onion I just purchased from a Florida dealer.I hope you take it as a compliment, you are the King of Crude.                                         Tim


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Feb 19, 2014)

Some mighty fine looking bottles, love seeing the good stuff.  Some of those pontiled meds were off the chart!!


----------



## MaineMtnDigger (Feb 27, 2014)

[attachment=DSCN0621.JPG] If you look close you’ll see how the slag in the glass spiraled around as they put on the lip


----------



## sandchip (Mar 1, 2014)

Pretty bottle.


----------

